# Which ff on front?



## mrdrh99 (May 27, 2017)

I have 2 lowrance elite hdi ff. One is the 4x with the broadband transducer, the other is the 4 (GPS) with the hdi transducer. I currently have the higher end unit and transducer on the transom, other on the tm. Would anyone recommend switching and putting the better unit with the hdi transducer on the front of the boat? Or leave it as it is..... Or! Leave the 4 (GPS) with the broadband transducer on the transom and leave the 4x (no GPS) but add the better transducer to the tm?


Any opinions?


----------



## gnappi (Jun 3, 2017)

This is not criticism, but why two FF's? 

Do you fish very deep water and have different FF's that work better at different depths or do they show contours and suspended things like fish differently? Or like me do you just LOVE gadgets?


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 3, 2017)

Love gadgets, and hate having to move from front to back to look at the screen. I didn't spend full price, found them on super deal at Walmart. Anyhow, one has the good transducer, one doesn't.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 3, 2017)

mrdrh99 said:


> Love gadgets, and hate having to move from front to back to look at the screen. I didn't spend full price, found them on super deal at Walmart. Anyhow, one has the good transducer, one doesn't.




 When I was married I couldn't do gadgets as much as I can now


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2017)

Im interested in peoples thoughts on this too.


----------



## jethro (Jun 5, 2017)

My only input would be I would personally want the headunit with GPS capability to be viewable from the helm or where you pilot from. I would love to have a second headunit on my bow for when I am using the trolling motor, but I must have my chartplotter at the helm. If that doesn't matter to you, then I would simply mount the better headunit at the spot where you do the most fishing. If that is the bow, then mount it there.


----------



## edwonbass (Jun 5, 2017)

jethro said:


> My only input would be I would personally want the headunit with GPS capability to be viewable from the helm or where you pilot from. I would love to have a second headunit on my bow for when I am using the trolling motor, but I must have my chartplotter at the helm. If that doesn't matter to you, then I would simply mount the better headunit at the spot where you do the most fishing. If that is the bow, then mount it there.



I would also want my GPS at the helm. That's what I have in my boat. My bow FF is a 5 inch screen and would be impossible to see from the helm. I don't care much about chart plotters or GPS at the bow. Once I have the trolling motor down I'm already where I want to be.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok, a little clarity in my situation. I'm in Omaha NE, not many large lakes within an hour, do most of the fishing is done on lakes ~250-300 acres, not on my ff. So, GPS just happened to be a feature on the elite 4hdi that I found, got it for a steal, the main reason for the purchase was the down imaging. The 4x unit, sans GPS, came with the standard broadband transducer. I'm thinking, reading through the comments, I'd be best off switching the transducers.... Leaving the gps on the back, that way I can watch my speed, and put the di transducer on the bow, for better imaging and picking apart structure.

My boat:


----------

